# Fort Sherman



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2014)

Found this pic on Google images. I lost a Seiko watch in one of these buildings.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 22, 2014)

That's the housing area up on the hill. The shot is from south to north. My unit was 2 more units back on the left. 

Good memories.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2014)

It's a shame to see it in such disrepair. Some of the best training I ever had.


----------

